# cpu cooler height limit



## Royjoy16 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a thermaltake v3 black edition. The website says the cpu cooler height limit is 137 mm, but the instruction manual says its 160 mm. What do I trust?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Going by the pictures and specs, I can make a pretty good guess. Case is 7 1/2 inches (190mm) wide. Allowing 1 1/2 inches for thickness of the motherboard, processor, backplane, left side panel and spacing leaves you with 6 inches or 150 mm.

You could always measure it yourself.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I wonder if the FAQ answer refers to the maximum heatsink height for cases with optional door fans. If a previous model's door allowed for mounting of an optional door fan then the 23 mm difference might reflect the thickness of the fan.


----------

